

First Amazon, now Bank of America online accounts are down... - simpsn

Gotta love Bank of America, or not.....
======
brdrak
BofA online banking been down all morning for me. Sounds like they're having
major issues -- there are reports of some physical branches being closed and
phone support being unavailable [1].

Really curious what happened. Clearly not everything is down --
www.bankofamerica.com is up, lets me type in my userid before redirecting to
notice.bankofamerica.com which says "site is temporarily unavailable".

[1]
[http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130201083431AA...](http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130201083431AA0KPTW)

------
byoung2
_Online Banking is available. When you continue, you may notice that some
pages take longer to load. Thank you for your patience._

Followed by an endless loop from login to that message again...

